# Looking for Plant Identification



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 13, 2018)

I went to a Rutgers University and saw this. 
The plant was taller than 5ft, and it was bearing big round leaves with sawtooth edges and fine white hairs covering the surface. 

The umbel is about twice the size of an adult's fist.
The flowers smell like buttered popcorn. Yep, no kidding!!
It was unbelievable!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 13, 2018)

A different plant. 
The whole plant was very flat and thin.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 13, 2018)

Those look like two different plants to me. The second one I'd guess being the ribbon plant, Homalocladium platycladum. Sorry, can't help with the pink flowered one.


----------



## JRO (Jan 13, 2018)

I believe that the pink flower is Dombeya wallichii


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank you, both!!


----------

